
Quebec sovereignty movement - niklasbuschmann
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec_sovereignty_movement
======
fiiv
Just out of curiosity, why did you post this now?

It's a pretty stable situation at the moment, and the worst was probably at
the time of the various FLQ crises.

Today, the party Bloc Quebecois represents a traditionally pro-sovereignty
point of view in the House of Commons of Canada and the Parti Quebecois in the
provincial legislature of Quebec.

The last referendum for separation did not receive enough votes to leave
Canada.

